# anyone know what this is



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

well how do i upload a pic? im trying to find out what this chassis is that found but i dont know how to upload


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

create a photobucket account and send your pics there. The copy the link from photobucket and paste into here.


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

ok here it is i created a photobucket account lol ok guys what is this?http://s1015.photobucket.com/albums/af280/broncolgsean/?action=view&current=SNC00063.jpg


----------



## timmay29 (Apr 6, 2009)

its a trc lynx,its a wider version of the more common lynx elete.they were made by composite craft.they were made in the late 80's to early 90's and were awesome cars for their day.I own 8 of them if you ever need any parts let me know!


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

ok man thanks alot i bought it at the flea market for 1.00$ lol thought about putting the xxx-s down and trying to race this thing but i think it would be to risky no being able to find parts thanks alot timmay


----------



## CAL9.2 (Jul 18, 2009)

*lynx*

If you want to sell it I'll give you 5.00 for it.


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

pass ill make somthing out of it


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

Its a Lynx or Lynx II elite, with an associated battery tray and associated body posts that didn't come on it. Drove one many many times.:freak:

Lester


----------



## rickk5 (Jan 20, 2003)

that is a lynx 2 elite!!! have one hangin on the wall!!!!


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

thanks for all the info guys... i love the car i have actualy updated the rear axle and the front wheel assemblys with asscociated stuff thanks alot this site is VERY helpfull


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

ok guys after finding out that the car i bought for 1$ at the flea market was a trc lynx 2 i decided to keep it and mess with it a little i threw in a 19 camelion brushed motor new oval tires and a ko propo esc with an orion 3200mah lipo that thing is fast but its just a fun car lol.......... just wanted to show everyone what i done to it lemme know what you think.......... heres the link http://s1015.photobucket.com/albums/af280/broncolgsean/?action=view&current=IMAG0013.jpg


----------



## ampereturn (Jan 7, 2010)

nice car


----------

